# ...is it legal??



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

do what you want


----------



## jibbherr (Jul 25, 2009)

yeah whats the worst thats gonna happen, there gonna say leave? might as well try. any chance for some off season ridding is worth it bro


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

Youre so fkin right. Anyone feel like joinin?? I'm hittin it up the 31st. That's how to spend a birthday!!


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

get me a plane ticket and im so in


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It's perfectly legal to hike up Hood for turns. The area that the resort has set up is probably not legal to go ride without paying for a ticket or when they are doing pro shoots. It is perfectly within their rights to restrict access to that terrain and have you arrested for trespassing if they so choose. There is plenty more terrain than the glacier that they hold the ski/snowboard camps on and it's ok to access it to do what ever you feel like doing on it. Just remember that crevasses and other hazards exist higher up on that mountain. Stuff that can eat you up and never see the light of day again.


----------



## SnowProRick (Jan 13, 2009)

Is the ski area on private land or National Forest land? 

Private land = you can't hike. 
National Forest = you can hike.


----------



## shredbetties (Aug 22, 2007)

cunninggrant said:


> So Mt. Hood in Oregon has snow year round. Only ish is, it's only open to pro's in the off season. But what if I wanna hike it? Is that legal??


It's not just open to pros in the off season. So if you don't want to hike, just go there and buy a lift ticket. Timberline - Timberline Lodge - is open to the public. Depending on how late in the summer you go, there are a few runs and maybe some park features for the public. The only part that's closed off are the camp parks for HCSC and Windells. It closes September 7th until the start of winter season for maintenance, though.


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

shredbetties said:


> It's not just open to pros in the off season. So if you don't want to hike, just go there and buy a lift ticket. Timberline - Timberline Lodge - is open to the public. Depending on how late in the summer you go, there are a few runs and maybe some park features for the public. The only part that's closed off are the camp parks for HCSC and Windells. It closes September 7th until the start of winter season for maintenance, though.


What she said


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

shredbetties said:


> It's not just open to pros in the off season. So if you don't want to hike, just go there and buy a lift ticket. Timberline - Timberline Lodge - is open to the public. Depending on how late in the summer you go, there are a few runs and maybe some park features for the public. The only part that's closed off are the camp parks for HCSC and Windells. It closes September 7th until the start of winter season for maintenance, though.


This! I got to ride a few years ago and it was pretty damn cool.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

Technically you can hike on Mt Hood and ski as you please. But you cannot hike and take runs on the actual ski resort. They are not going to tell when you are actually skiing or boarding, but when you start hiking ski patrol will kick you out. The land is owned buy the government, but its leased out to Timberline, and they have full rights to kick people off the property as they please. I know this cus i work there.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> That`s not exactly true. The climbing trail for the south route goes right up along Palmer. The PCT goes right through the resort as do several spur trails. You can hike up that mountain anytime you want. In five years of climbing Mt. Hood several times a year as well as extensive back country riding from Tline, I can assure you that all one needs to do is fill out a free backcountry permit at the climber register at the Wy Easy day lodge. Patrol will not kick you off the property....:thumbsup:
> 
> At Meadows, where I work, the policy is straight forward. If you access any terrain via a lift, then you are subject to boundary restrictions. However, if you hike from the parking lot you are 100% unrestricted as to where you go. All of this land is Mt. Hood National Forest.


Anyone is free to hike where ever they want at tline, and can access backcounty gates up their, but i guess i am more talking about the summer time. When they see people hiking with a board strapped to their back heading for the park, or glacier, they will kick you right out. But if you are hiking from timberline say to Mississippi head area or more to the front of the mt, they wont say anything. I have personally witnessed people get kicked off the hill that werent wearing tickets or didn't have passes.


----------

